# Mobile Check in APPS



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

How many of you guys are being forced to use these apps?

What are the positives and negatives?


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

I highly doubt anyone will be able to list a positive. These nationals are adding more and more responsibilities on the contractors in the field without any additional compensation. It is getting harder and harder to just do the job they are requesting with the 10k pictures they want per order. It forces you to actually loose focus on doing the job properly bc you are so worried about the pictures to make sure you get paid


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

As Craigslist just asked, i will just repeat how the convo went down with a national that is about to implement this new check in app.

G: i never received link to down load the app?
A: we sent it!

G: will you pay for the extra data charges for this app?
A: NO!

G: What about the areas of the state that has vary poor or no reception because of it being so rural 

A: we haven't worked that out yet, why don't you call PPW or pulvan and ask them how they deal with it!

G: What! are you serious this is your app, how can you not know what to do about rural areas that have no service. need i remind you the reason i work for you in these areas is because you cant find anyone to do them.

A: We haven't work out the bugs yet, I'll have to get back to you on that.

G: Do you like my work i do for you, and would you like me to stay with your company? 

A: why yes we love your bids and turn and around time.

Ok then i will still up load your as i always do then if these is unacceptable to you then find another vendor to service you accounts.

Click.. Service link is about to lose some fine contractors.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> As Craigslist just asked, i will just repeat how the convo went down with a national that is about to implement this new check in app.
> 
> G: i never received link to down load the app?
> A: we sent it!
> ...


I won't accept this. I'm trying to be open minded here but I don't see all this extra work in the field then duplicating it back at the office. Of course there will be no more money. 

They can forget this. Somebody has to push back.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I won't accept this. I'm trying to be open minded here but I don't see all this extra work in the field then duplicating it back at the office. Of course there will be no more money.
> 
> They can forget this. Somebody has to push back.


For this reason we dropped FAS and SG


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I won't accept this. I'm trying to be open minded here but I don't see all this extra work in the field then duplicating it back at the office. Of course there will be no more money.
> 
> They can forget this. Somebody has to push back.



ServiceLink (LPS) is following the rest of the industry. MCS were the ones who started it, but I do have to tell you that EZinspections currently handles the mobile check in for us without the need for doing it mobile. This is for inspections and as far as preservation, I haven't really looked into it much yet. We aren't really in a rural area and cell coverage is in 99% of our coverage area. The main problem is what type of battery life can we expect to receive on our phones if location has to be on constantly. At least where I am, our stops aren't far enough apart to be able to charge your phone while driving. I much rather use a Geo Tagging digital camera and submit my results from the office.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

MCS required it for most clients when I quit them 3 months ago. I never used it except once and I always got paid without it, could be different now. The one time I did use it I was doing a maid refresh. In the house there was a 22 degree corner with mirrors. If I stood exactly in the right spot I looked like a perfect cyclops with one eyeball in the center of my head. I took the check in photo in the mirrors and did the BS 12 step process and sent it through. I doubt anyone ever saw it.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

I was told by a company that I should start using the mobile app so they get their information sooner. When I asked if I get my pay sooner, they said no, why?

Then I explained to them that in order to make a living, I have to run X amount of jobs in the field, and if I have to use the mobile app, it will slow that down, and I won't be able to continue with you. 

When the fam goes to bed, I listen to the radio while I finish the paperwork at nite for an hour and a half, and that is fine, because I budget that time into my pay. When I have to spend time in the field doing this, reducing the amount of inspections I do because of daylight, then we have a problem.

One company insisted I use their mobile app and when I explained this to them they said that this is the new way, and I have to do it, then I just stopped doing their inspections. They called a month later wondering if I would come back and when they said they still required the mobile app, I just hung up.

No in-the-field apps for me or my crew. Just isn't going to happen, unless I get compensated for my time... right...


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

G 3 said:


> I was told by a company that I should start using the mobile app so they get their information sooner. When I asked if I get my pay sooner, they said no, why?
> 
> Then I explained to them that in order to make a living, I have to run X amount of jobs in the field, and if I have to use the mobile app, it will slow that down, and I won't be able to continue with you.
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more, preservation I think could be done with a mobile app, but inspections is a nightmare to do with a phone. I do it in a pinch when I forget my camera or when it dies. but the forms take too much time to do on the road, not to mention, who wants to risk being screamed at by a homeowner after you just took pics of their house and you are sitting across the street filling in the info before you pull away. Complete waste of time


----------



## TexasP&P (May 22, 2015)

MCS requires it only on Wells Fargo properties (for me anyways). I forget to do it half the time and haven't had any issues getting paid. But luckily I use pruvan for photos, and the updated version of pruvan lets you check in with their app instead of having to use the MCS app. It takes maybe 10 seconds to do it. Just answer 10 or so basic yes/no questions. It's pointless though that since everything will be documented with a bid/photos anyways, but it's not much of an inconvenience time wise when I think to do it. 
-The actual MCS check in app was annoying though since you had to log in separately, then enter vendor codes, abc#, work order, then fill out a survey. 
-Not sure about the other companies, this is just my experience with it.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

madxtreme01 said:


> Couldn't agree more, preservation I think could be done with a mobile app, but inspections is a nightmare to do with a phone. I do it in a pinch when I forget my camera or when it dies. but the forms take too much time to do on the road, not to mention, who wants to risk being screamed at by a homeowner after you just took pics of their house and you are sitting across the street filling in the info before you pull away. Complete waste of time


 
What leads you to believe a Preservation order is easier than an inspection order and would be fine to complete on a mobile devise in the field? Any preservation order I have completed has just as much, if not more bull**** to answer!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

If the app cut out the work back at the office I could see it being a benefit. However my understanding is that the app is nothing more than a redundancy.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> If the app cut out the work back at the office I could see it being a benefit. However my understanding is that the app is nothing more than a redundancy.



If you use a 3rd party app not the mcs one, you can use the mobile login, do the entire work order, and submit from the field. I prefer not to do it this way, but it does eliminate the need of uploading at the end of the day


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*False gps*

When i was with ****-guard i downloaded falsegps. took photos where i wanted, did the work i needed and then when i got home uploaded them with falsegps and they never knew! **** them if they were going to keep track of me.. I put in my own hours, and it all came across legit after using the other app. 

And if i was ever missing a photo i would just go out to my front yard etc take some pics and then enter the address they said i was missing and and a time and they never knew any different.. :vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG::vs_OMG::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

IM not going back to houses cause i didnt take a photo of a toilet after i knew it was cleaned or lines in the yard etc.. you just need to be smarter then there I.T. Dept and one step ahead!:angel:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Lol, just so you know (and personally I care less) there are preservation companies who have reps lurking here between rounds of charge back roulette.
You may be divulging some poor slobs company secrets.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> Lol, just so you know (and personally I care less) there are preservation companies who have reps lurking here between rounds of charge back roulette.
> You may be divulging some poor slobs company secrets.


 
Bwahahahahahaaaaa

While reading that I just pictured some dark back room dealer with the green shade over his eyes and the white shirt, string tie and bands around his arms chomping a cigar spinning a wheel with chargeback reasons

 "Missed a corner picture we have a win-nah!!":vs_cool:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm just not feeling it. They push and push and it's time someone pushes back. They wouldn't need this garbage if they would hire competent contractors to begin with.


----------

